# Tiny dwarf planet discovered in our solar system is one-fifth the size of Pluto



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Sorry, but I can't take this...


'Out in the asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter, numerous small bodies orbit around our sun. While most of these objects are asteroids, only one of them, Ceres, was considered a dwarf planet at 950 km (590 miles) in diameter. But now, astronomers from the European Space Agency have looked more closely at one of Ceres’ little brothers, Hygiea, and determined that it may be our solar system’s smallest dwarf planet at just 430 km (267 miles) in diameter'

No photograph of earth from space, however...

'The defining criterion for Hygiea to be a dwarf planet rather than an asteroid is that it needs enough mass for gravity to pull it into a spherical shape. And as you can see in the image above, Hygiea does meet that requirement'

This bit killed me stone dead..

“Thanks to the unique capability of the *SPHERE* *Spectro-Polarimetric High-contrast Exoplanet REsearch instrument* on the *VLT [Very Large Telescope],*  which is one of the most powerful imaging systems in the world, we could resolve Hygiea’s shape, which turns out to be nearly spherical,” lead researcher Pierre Vernazza from the Laboratoire d’Astrophysique de Marseille in France said in a statement. “Thanks to these images, Hygiea may be reclassified as a dwarf planet, so far the smallest in the Solar System.”

More spliced and diced 'images' not photographs

Keeps the headlines maintained though  and this melted golf ball effort is beyond laughable.

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2019-10-30 00:06:12Reaction Score: 1


Looks like mote of dust under a microscope


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-10-31 02:28:41Reaction Score: 1


Hygeia, Hygeia, "composite god" with Athena (of course).



> Although she is originally the goddess of physical health, she is sometimes conceived as the giver or protectress of mental health, that is, she appears as _mens sana_, or ὑλίεα φρενῶν (_hyliea phrenōn_),10 and was thus identified with Athena, surnamed Hygieia.


Hygieia | Encyclopedia Mythica

She was often depicted as a young woman feeding a large snake that was wrapped around her body or drinking from a jar that she carried.

Are the old gods returning or did they never really leave?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-31 05:38:45Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> Are the old gods returning or did they never really leave?


I reckon that they're "waking up".


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-31 08:19:23Reaction Score: 1


A critical feature of a good movie (which includes good science fiction space travel movies) is what call experts the "suspension of disbelief".
This is a good, plausible story, and in this case, good sound CGI.
Reconsidering space-related SciFi movies of the last two decades, the imagery is often very good, indistinguishable from "reality". And reconsidering further that the cooperation of Hollywood with the government and the military at least since times of WWII is proven and admitted fact, I have a  problem with announcements like this.
Especially when it involves exclusive sources/information channels like million-dollar telescopes or spacecrafts that escape independant verification. This is the very same thing as the pope claiming to be god's representative on earth, and the only one having a direct channel to him.


----------

